# Snowboarder vs Tree



## bigrig

I just found this forum tonight and figured it would be a good place to share my story. Back in February, I snowboarded into a tree at Breckenridge to avoid hitting someone in front of me. I severely fractured my right fibula and tibia and almost lost my foot. I had two surgeries to get two plates and 19 screws installed in both bones. I also had to get a skin transplant to help a wound heal. 

Fast forward to last week, I found out that I broke both surgical implants during my physical therapy. I'm back to ground zero, facing my third surgery in a few weeks. 

I was dying to get back on my board next February, but it looks like that's going to be pushed back. Anyone else have any problems like this?

I've been keeping a stupid blog up to date since February, mainly to share all of the gross pictures with friends and family. I was in an external fixator for a while. You can get to it at Snowboarder vs. Tree.


----------



## HoboMaster

That's why when your going to hit a tree, lean back and throw the board out from under you to take the impact.


----------



## killclimbz

Getting your board in front of you is fine and dandy but it isn't always an option. Sounds like in this instance, riding in "control" would have served the OP better. If you have to take such a drastic measure to avoid hitting someone, control wasn't there. All above things given, probably a better choice to do what he did. Colliding with someone unexpectedly could kill. Good luck with the recovery. Sounds like it's going to be a bitch, but you will eventually put it behind you and you'll get back to riding at some point.


----------



## NWBoarder

Ouch dude! Best of luck to you and your recovery! I think it's awesome that you wanna ride still. A lot of people would use something like that as an excuse to quit.


----------



## bigrig

i was definitely not in control. i was leading with my switch foot for practice going way too fast. i got on my ass about a second before i hit the tree and took the entire impact with my board under my right foot. lesson learned the extremely hard way. i would have been able to avoid all collisions had i been leading with my right foot. sucks.


----------



## AlexS

Owch! Just stay in control when snowboarding in a sketchy place. If you don't feel comfortable, don't get into dangerous situations


----------



## bigrig

*Update after third surgery*

Just got out of the hospital a few days ago. Went great. Here are the pics of my brand spanking new external fixator.

thanks for all the wishes to a good recovery. definitely going to be sure not to go so fast on switch or not in control near other skiers and boarders.


----------



## killclimbz

Oh that looks very nasty. You are going to have some really kewl scars though, and chicks dig scars...


----------



## bigrig

the scars are going to be awesome


----------



## eschen515

i would have either hit the person. or fallen over.


----------



## killclimbz

You do realize that if the OP had of hit the person there was a good chance he would have killed that person? Collision deaths are not uncommon at all at ski areas. Happens around a half dozen times each year in Colorado alone. His choice, though harsh, was the correct one. Saved someone at the very least serious injury. Falling down at that point was not an option, I'm sure he would have gladly used it if it was.


----------



## bigrig

yeah -- i was not going to hit that person, i was going way too fast and she was about 100lbs smaller than me. it would have been bad news and she didn't deserve any of it. again, it was my fault for going so fast on my switch with not enough control.


----------



## killclimbz

bigrig said:


> yeah -- i was not going to hit that person, i was going way too fast and she was about 100lbs smaller than me. it would have been bad news and she didn't deserve any of it. again, it was my fault for going so fast on my switch with not enough control.


Again, kudos to you for making the right choice in the end. You also are smart enough to realize what went wrong so you can avoid that mistake. Sucks that it had to be such a nasty injury instead of being able to brush yourself off and continue riding. How long of a recovery are the docs saying you are looking at? 

Still, chicks dig scars...



Also, moving this to the slam section.


----------



## bigrig

Before my nonunion diagnosis, I should have been ready to return to the slops by the end of the year. But after the diagnosis in late July, I'm facing a long recovery. 

I'll have this external fixator on for three months. I'm not sure if I'll be able to walk right after it's removed in a fourth surgery. Physical therapy will take a while since the joint will be extremely stiff. I'm looking for a new physical therapist since my last one failed to see the red flags during our sessions, like grinding noises and the ankle bending a few inches above the joint. I'll eventually walk, though, probably with a limp. Hopefully biking and hiking can help me replace running for exercise.

I'm really hoping to hire someone to film and/or take pictures of my first day back snowboarding. I want to make sure I remember it. It's the single driving goal for me that's getting me through this crappy injury.

Thanks for the kudos, I still feel like an idiot for being so overconfident riding switch.

My wife is a nurse, I'll have to ask her if she's pumped about the massive amount of scarring.


----------



## killclimbz

If she says she isn't, she's lying. 

It sounds like a bitch of an effort no doubt. Take you time with the injury and let it recover. This is one of those you certainly don't want to mess up. If you haven't read it already, I suggest reading "Touching the Void" by Joe Simpson and his follow up book "This Game of Ghosts". If anything it'll make your injury seem a heck of a lot better than what this poor guy has gone through...


----------



## bigrig

*Quick Update*

Had x-rays last week, things are healing along, but I still have about a 4mm gap in my fibula. Bone stimulators, which sound like voodoo, might actually be working on the tibia. One more surgery in November, if the bones are healing along, to take off the hardware and restart PT.

Once I return to boarding and can get back to where I was before, I'm hoping to start doing some cat and helicopter boarding. Anyone have any suggestions? So far I've looked into Ruby Mountain and Valdez Helicamps, Alaska.

If, for some lame reason, I get an ankle fusion, does anyone know if they make boots for ankles that don't bend?


----------



## linvillegorge

Way to stay positive!

Have you looked into heli-boarding prices? Nothing will make hiking more appealing. I'd go the snowcat route. Much more economical and cats can run on days that'll ground the helis.


----------



## fattrav

bigrig said:


> Bone stimulators, which sound like *voodoo*, might actually be working on the tibia.


Google "knitbone", score you some and follow the instructions.





bigrig said:


> If, for some lame reason, I get an ankle fusion, does anyone know if they make boots for ankles that don't bend?


Ankles that dont bend = super responsive


----------



## baldylox

Looks like the doc went to the waste bin and built a leg from scratch! Nasty! Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## bigrig

fattrav said:


> Google "knitbone", score you some and follow the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ankles that dont bend = super responsive


I've seen videos of below-the-knee amputees snowboard, figured I could at least give it a shot if I'm forced to. But yeah, totally agree -- no bending would suck pretty bad. It shouldn't get to that point.

I googled knitbone. I'm in. Whatever I can get, I'll do it. I also found this: Titanium foam Titanium foam could make your bones as strong as Wolverine's


----------



## bigrig

cifex said:


> Looks like the doc went to the waste bin and built a leg from scratch! Nasty! Good luck on your recovery!


Thanks! Whatever was laying around they used.


----------



## roremc

Holy shit! I just read the bit about you hitting the tree at 40 MPH! Crazy you made it out in one piece! 

I hope the recovery comes quick for you!


----------



## blackda9

Wow that sucks. I broke my tibia and shattered my fibula in about the same spot you did and dislocated my ankle last in june of 09, and now have 9 screws and a plate too. So I kinda feel your pain. Did you dislocate your ankle at all? Or tear any tendons or ligaments? And it will feel better eventually. Sucks the hard wear broke. Anyway have good healing. Oh and vitamin D can help your body absorb calcium better. Hope your recovery starts going better and faster.


----------



## bigrig

roremc said:


> Holy shit! I just read the bit about you hitting the tree at 40 MPH! Crazy you made it out in one piece!
> 
> I hope the recovery comes quick for you!


Thanks. I think now that the infection is gone things are going well. I was *extremely* lucky that my injuries weren't worse. Shittiest way to learn a hard lesson about always staying in control.



blackda9 said:


> Did you dislocate your ankle at all? Or tear any tendons or ligaments? And it will feel better eventually. Sucks the hard wear broke. Anyway have good healing. Oh and vitamin D can help your body absorb calcium better. Hope your recovery starts going better and faster.


Well, it wasn't a dislocation. The foot was pushed about 2 inches up into the tibia/fibula and the bone fragments were severely displaced. I was really lucky that i didn't get too much soft tissue damage. unfortunately, after walking on it for 6 weeks with it broken, i think i did some bad soft tissue damage to the joint. oh well!

I've been taking Calcium supplements that also contain Vitamin D, but I also need to get out in the sun more to combat my massive paleness. 

again -- thank you all for the awesome support. this forum rules.


----------



## bigrig

*External Fixator Removed*

I had my external fixator removed yesterday morning. I opted out of surgery and did it in the office -- mainly so I could take a sweet video.

YouTube - How To Remove An External Fixator Like A Boss

I'm able to walk around now -- as tolerable. I'm hoping to be back on my board by Spring.


----------



## visibleinks

Thanks for sharing your story and keeping a blog. This is a great source of inspiration for anyone that deals with any serious sports injury. Keep your chin up and just keep doing your PT - you'll be strapped back on a board - it's just a matter of when you are 100% ready. Obviously it's better to wait until you are fully healed to risk any futher damage but I bet it's maddening to be so patient.

And a big thumbs down to posters saying stuff like "just stay in control" or "let the board take the impact". Snowboarding is about pushing yourself and your ability and wouldn't be fun without that. I know personally I love glades and have had a few run ins with trees but luckily no injuries.

I worked at a mountain last year and saw many injuries - some serious. People do die skiiing and snowboarding - more often that you'd think. Sometimes it's a tree, another person, snowmobile etc. I've seen blood splattered all over the snow. I've seen a helmet cracked in two pieces by a kid landing on his head. I've seen a guy vomitting all over himself due to a concussion/head injury. More often than not these are experienced skiiers and riders just like everyone else - but again - sometimes shit just happens.


----------



## HoboMaster

visibleinks said:


> Thanks for sharing your story and keeping a blog. This is a great source of inspiration for anyone that deals with any serious sports injury. Keep your chin up and just keep doing your PT - you'll be strapped back on a board - it's just a matter of when you are 100% ready. Obviously it's better to wait until you are fully healed to risk any futher damage but I bet it's maddening to be so patient.
> 
> And a big thumbs down to posters saying stuff like "just stay in control" or "let the board take the impact". Snowboarding is about pushing yourself and your ability and wouldn't be fun without that. I know personally I love glades and have had a few run ins with trees but luckily no injuries.
> 
> I worked at a mountain last year and saw many injuries - some serious. People do die skiiing and snowboarding - more often that you'd think. Sometimes it's a tree, another person, snowmobile etc. I've seen blood splattered all over the snow. I've seen a helmet cracked in two pieces by a kid landing on his head. I've seen a guy vomitting all over himself due to a concussion/head injury. More often than not these are experienced skiiers and riders just like everyone else - but again - sometimes shit just happens.


Your right, shit does happen and in split second scenario's you often can't make the best choice. However as an avid tree boarder, I completely disagree with not letting your board take the impact. I tree-board 70% of the time when I snowboard, and I have avoided taking really any injuries by ALWAYS throwing the board out in front of me and letting it take the impact. Chances are the board is not even gonna get damaged at all, but it will take your impact instead.


----------



## SAddiction

Ouch! Hope the recovery is coming along well.


----------



## Zygie

I'm a beginner and all these horror stories scare the shit out of me ! 
I'll have to be super careful and try not to [email protected]#k myself in the ass and end up in a cast. I guess it's easier said than done but all I can do is get some more protective equipment. Beginners SUCK ass !! :dunno:


----------



## crsv619

yikes. took a quick skim of your blog and those are some pretty grotesque pictures. 
way to keep a positive attitude. :thumbsup:
hope you can make it back on the slopes soon.


----------



## Telosin

Those are pretty ridiculous injuries man. Glad to see you're doing better, though, and I hope the recovery is continuing. Can't wait to see the video of your first run back!


----------



## carsbybigd

DAMN ! That is truly gnarly.Hope you recover dude.


----------



## Kwanzaa

Wow i thought i had it bad. I slammed into a tree in the glades one day after fucking up my landing on a jump. hit it dead on, snaped my board at the binding, spun me around and my back took the rest of it, ended up with a spinal compression. Fortunatly the worst i have to endure is physio therapy, i tell you if my head took the front of that wipe out i'd be more than dead.


----------



## Steez

I mean it's a neat post but thats quite a dig here


----------



## bigrig

*Amputation Time!*

So right now I'm undergoing what's called ankle distraction arthroplasty. Basically I've got my third ex-fix on to pull the ankle joint appart to see if we can make the osteoarthritis any better. My wife, surgeon, and probably most importantly, me, all agree that a below-the-knee amputation is the best answer. I've seen some videos of guys snowboarding with a BKA, so I'm anxious to try it. I'm still a few years away from it, but I cannot wait to get back on a board. Absolutely cannot wait. I'm jealous of all of you.


----------



## Chef Jer

bigrig said:


> So right now I'm undergoing what's called ankle distraction arthroplasty. Basically I've got my third ex-fix on to pull the ankle joint appart to see if we can make the osteoarthritis any better. My wife, surgeon, and probably most importantly, me, all agree that a below-the-knee amputation is the best answer. I've seen some videos of guys snowboarding with a BKA, so I'm anxious to try it. I'm still a few years away from it, but I cannot wait to get back on a board. Absolutely cannot wait. I'm jealous of all of you.


I can only imagine how difficult a decision that must be... get well and get back boarding soon.


----------



## Argo

I have dealt with the surgery side of alot of injuries like this. It really does suck. I would probably opt for the lowest bka as possible and if your surgeon knows how to do it, I think the people with the gastroc flaps do the best with rehab and walking quickly.


----------



## killclimbz

Holy crap! I hadn't checked in on this thread in a good long while. 

I'm bummed to hear you are going to have to lose part of your leg. That is a high price to pay. With a below the knee amputation, you can definitely continue to snowboard. Adaptive technologies are pretty great these days.

Good luck and +++vibes your way.


----------



## grafta

Good luck with the healing man! Keep on with thinking about the things to look forward to when you are fit again. The motivation that stuff like snowboarding brings is invaluable as part of the rehab process.
I just spent/am spending summer in rehab after achilles rupture surgery. Nothing compared to what you are going through, you must be one tough mofo! Kia Kaha!


----------



## JayMess686

wow man thats horrible! i hope you heal up fast and get back on the board. stay strong man!


----------



## chandler

you're getting it amputation?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i have had 2 surgeries and five screws in my ankle, so i sort of feel your pain, but not really, yours is 1000x worse. i have also seen some bad breaks...but yours takes the cake. Thats just miserable! I wish you the best of luck on a speedy recovery and that everything sets in there well.


----------



## Rider161

Damn man well hope the Ankle Distraction Arthroplasty works although I'm sure your not happy about getting another external fixator, but in the long run hopefully it's for the best and you get to do some snowboarding mid/late season. Best of luck and as always good vibes your way :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA

Seeing this article reminded me of this thread. Victim of shark attack orders prosthetic limbs for snowboarding - English pravda.ru

Guy is attacked by a shark and loses his arms and gets hooked with prosthetics to help him snowboard.


----------



## ThomasOwen

Any updates on this? Hope everything works out for you and your family...keep up the positive optimistic attitude!


----------



## killclimbz

ThomasOwen said:


> Any updates on this? Hope everything works out for you and your family...keep up the positive optimistic attitude!


I'm curious too. Not very many people lose a leg due to snowboarding. How is the recovery going? Get that new bionic leg so that you can punt cars in the parking lot?


----------



## chandler

update por favor


----------



## bigrig

Sorry for not updating for a while. It's been a long road. My 2011 ankle distraction arthroplasty helped improve my ankle pain, but it wasn't enough to get me active again (and snowboarding). My orthopedic surgeon and I decided a below-knee amputation was the best option going forward. Both fusion and replacement are guarantees of more surgery and pain. My amputation is on June 14th. I've been updating the blog again this year at Snowboarder vs. Tree. 

I'm hoping to be back on my board this fall after three years!!! Cannot wait.


----------



## t21

I wish you the best and a speedy recovery so you can shred again this season :eusa_clap:


----------



## bigrig

t21 said:


> I wish you the best and a speedy recovery so you can shred again this season :eusa_clap:


thanks! i absolutely cannot wait to get back on the board.


----------



## ShredLife

you'll kill it man. 

a friend of mine died hitting a tree back in college... it really sucked.


----------



## Ocho

I'm sorry to hear about the struggles you've endured. However, you're an inspiration. Many would have let this end them.

Wishing you the best in recovery and on your first day back on snow.


----------



## andrewdod

that really sucks, that all those complications have led to you losing part of your leg... I hope all goes well and my prayers are with you! get back on that board soon!


----------



## bigrig

Quick update -- things are going well! Had my amputation on June 14th. My first check-up was today. The incision looks great, so I get my stump shrinker on Wednesday. My current schedule has me walking for the first time on August 1st.

I really want to see if I can get into snowboarding shape for the upcoming season. We'll see! One step at a time. Thank you all for the awesome support. You guys rule.

I'll keep checking in periodically with updates.

Here's a video from today's visit with the doctor: Below Knee Amputation Incision Cleaning - YouTube.

Let me know what kind of videos you'd be interested in seeing. I'm going to start making more. For instance, when we get the sutures out, when I walk for the first time, etc.

I figure it'll get more interesting for videos the closer I get to being back on my board.


----------



## neni

Damn... your story is harsh and an inspiration at the same time. Hope you never regretted your choice to hit the tree instead of the skier. In the split second of such a situation one is hardly able to make a conscious decision and acts instinctively and even if it now came out to have rough lifetime consequences, you did the right thing. Love to read how you're always looking forward and keep your target. Hope I'll be only partly strong-minded as you if I ever face a similar situation. Props and best wishes on your way to recovery!


----------



## tony10

neni said:


> Hope you never regretted your choice to hit the tree instead of the skier. In the split second of such a situation one is hardly able to make a conscious decision and acts instinctively and even if it now came out to have rough lifetime consequences, you did the right thing.


I'm sure it is so hard to think that way but its definitely true.

I applaud your outlook on life and the fact that you aren't letting this take you down. Many people would have become extremely bitter. 
Best of wishes to you buddy!


----------



## koi

This is the first time I read your story. Dude, you are badass, between the surgeries, the amp, and just making the decision to go into a tree instead of hitting another person.

All the best, bro...


----------



## jwelsh83

bigrig said:


> I just found this forum tonight and figured it would be a good place to share my story. Back in February, I snowboarded into a tree at Breckenridge to avoid hitting someone in front of me. I severely fractured my right fibula and tibia and almost lost my foot. I had two surgeries to get two plates and 19 screws installed in both bones. I also had to get a skin transplant to help a wound heal.
> 
> Fast forward to last week, I found out that I broke both surgical implants during my physical therapy. I'm back to ground zero, facing my third surgery in a few weeks.
> 
> I was dying to get back on my board next February, but it looks like that's going to be pushed back. Anyone else have any problems like this?
> 
> I've been keeping a stupid blog up to date since February, mainly to share all of the gross pictures with friends and family. I was in an external fixator for a while. You can get to it at Snowboarder vs. Tree.


Great story man! A fireman I used to work with that is now a lieutenant on that department, also lost part of his leg below the knee from a motorcycle accident. Your story made me look back at his unimaginable road to recovery. He had 2 prostheses made. One that would be retrofitted to his bunker gear for runs and another for just getting around. When he needed to don his gear, he'd go from one prosthesis to the other. He was the first firefighter to return to active duty in Ohio and a great person to see a miracle happen to! Much like yourself, he was determined and it seems that this day and age anything is possible with all the technology we have at our disposal to get folks back to a seemingly normal way of life. Don't look back! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Kevin137

Hey bigrig

I'll start by saying i am so sorry to read about your accident, but very happy to see you remaining soooo positive. It is a good thing to be i'm sure...

I have read your thread from start to finish, and am so gutted for you, not in a negative way, but wouldn't wish this on anyone, and really feel for you being stuck for a while without your board. I know how that can be...!!!

Good luck with getting ready for this season, i am sure that you will do it, and am waiting to read your updates and see some videos of your progression, it means a lot to me, as i'm sure it does others to see you succeed in at least very basic riding and enjoying the freedom of being on the mountain in the snow does for a person.

If i ever get over to your area of boarding, i would love to have the opportunity to ride with you, that is for sure...!!!

On a different note and while talking about being positive, i came across a video that made me think of you and your remaining positive, so i thought i would share it, and hopefully it will put a smile on your face...


----------



## backstop13

positive vibes your way man. Hell of an inspirational story.

Can't wait to read about you shredding come winter.


----------



## Argo

Essie and her thread made me think of this poster. Bigrig, you still around and back on a board?



bigrig said:


> Quick update -- things are going well! Had my amputation on June 14th. My first check-up was today. The incision looks great, so I get my stump shrinker on Wednesday. My current schedule has me walking for the first time on August 1st.
> 
> I really want to see if I can get into snowboarding shape for the upcoming season. We'll see! One step at a time. Thank you all for the awesome support. You guys rule.
> 
> I'll keep checking in periodically with updates.
> 
> Here's a video from today's visit with the doctor: Below Knee Amputation Incision Cleaning - YouTube.
> 
> Let me know what kind of videos you'd be interested in seeing. I'm going to start making more. For instance, when we get the sutures out, when I walk for the first time, etc.
> 
> I figure it'll get more interesting for videos the closer I get to being back on my board.


----------



## Kenai

Quite a story. His blog was last updated in Oct. 2014 when he ran a ten-miler. I hope he's made it back on a board!


----------



## jae

I almost hurled scrolling his blog. just ate spaghetti and that looked like what I just ate...


----------

